# Help Needed - Accident Repair



## lbr1984 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello All,

Would really appreciate your advice... someone went into the side of my BMW M2 today and there is quite a bit of damage to the bumper, panel and alloy wheel.

My insurers (Priviledge) have been great so far and organised a repairer (DLG) and a hire car.

Has anyone ever used DLG in Wakefield in the past?

I’m worried the standard of the work won’t be good. 

My insurers will pay for the damage repaired at a garage of my choice but it will take a lot longer as they will have to get someone out to assess the damage.

I was thinking getting BMW Sandal in Huddersfield to do the repair could be a better option.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Liam


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

these:

https://www.yell.com/biz/dlg-auto-services-normanton-6161128/

like anything you'll find good and bad reviews. i'd go down one day and have a look and see what your gut says.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If it’s an M2; just take it to BMW and get them to deal with the insurance company direct. They will log the repair on a system called Audatex direct with them. You’ll then get a decent hire car while being repaired, and you’ll have the repair warranty from BMW themselves, not a third party. 

If they want to assess it, you’ll have an assessor with you next day. They normally don’t argue with dealer paintshops. 

DLG repairs are owned by the insurance company themselves, so of course they want you to use them; Privilege and Churchill are part of the DLG group. The ‘invoice’ you get back from DLG won’t be far off the cost of taking it to BMW yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I too would be sending it to BMW aswell. It takes longer as the insurance company and BMW have to agree to a reduced hourly rate of pay. The in house body shop is pre approved for cost. 

Take photos of every part of your car before it goes in, including the interior. Just in case you get random dents that were (there when you brought it in) scuffed alloys, random scratches etc


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Does the BMW garage you mention actually have a bodyshop?

Lots of Stealerships don’t or at best have central bodyshops for the group. Inchcape for example have a big bodyshop in Chester serving the region. My Merc went there but they cover VAG etc

Problem you’ll likely find if you go to BMW is they’ll try and get you into credit repair and credit hire, often with somebody like Accident Exchange.

They provide a service don’t get me wrong but if you go that route, go with eyes wide open.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hmmmm BMW bodyshops
I'm sure they're not all the same by any stretch but my mum had a 3 series GT and it got keyed some little unmentionable 

She went thru insurance and took it to bmw for repair and respray 
At the end of the lease agreement the assessor for bmw to came to collect the car back complained about the state of the repair and wanted to charge them to have it 'fixed properly' 
At that point he didn't realise it was bmw's body shop which had done the repair anyway

What I'm trying to get at here is that just because it would be going direct to bmw doesn't mean the work will be of a better standard


----------



## lbr1984 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Thank you very much for the advice. I decided against the insurers chosen repairer and have chosen a local bodyshop with a great reputation.

The BMW in Huddersfield did have a bodyshop and it was an option but to be honest i’ve never been that impressed with any big dealership so picked a specialist body shop.

Panic over...

Thanks
Liam


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

BMW Sandal have a bodyshop in Wakefield in the Thornes Park area.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I had simailr issue, but went straight to main dealer who arrange a formal quote and then dealt with insurance company direct offered the free hire car (as and all wok went through via Audatex, I mention the car as some insurers will not honour the hire car if you don’t go through the preferred repair centre.


----------

